# drywall to stone finishing



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

How do you guys finish the transition from drywall to staggered stone wall? 

It is a straight wall ,left half is slate stone of different sizes and the end is not a straight edge since the stones are all differnet shapes and sizes. 

I was thinking of the prefilling the voids between the stone and where the drywall starts with hot mud then wiping off any mud that gets on the stone with a wet sponge but not exactly sure.Iv never done this before. 

My other idea was using a tear off L-bead however i cant see that working because the stones are different sizes thickness so there would still be voids behind the bead. Also the stone is thicker then the drywall.

Any ideas?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This is one option, have a look at around the three minute mark.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic1RozYeA1o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

gazman said:


> This is one option, have a look at around the three minute mark.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic1RozYeA1o&feature=youtu.be


I see what you did around the corner which looks pretty good however the one im working on is like the left side in the video where it meets in the middle of the wall,no corner . i didnt really see anything there in the vid. Right now the rock is already hung and has around the same void as the left siide of the wall in the vid. Its actually the same exact slate stone but the stone is a bit thicker on my job.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

We almost need a picture to see what you're up against. 
The few times I have done remodels with stone I make sure they leave the existing drywall up around the fireplace. Then my rockers will butt up to existing rock for me to finish.
Otherwise I have my rockers cut it close like in the vid and have the builder call a mason to finish it with his concrete. This way im not liable for mudd on his rock and cracking later on.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Wrap up the stone with gorilla tape [it sticks to masonry] hang up as close as possible then finish up to the rock the best ya can..


I always tell folks. '' I do what I can with what you give me''


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

ill post up a pic tonite. 

Another idea i had was to just finish it with the l-bead and then after painter a wood molding can finish it off.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

FAB said:


> ill post up a pic tonite.
> 
> Another idea i had was to just finish it with the l-bead and then after painter a wood molding can finish it off.


Or the mason can dry patch up to the wallboard ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This mason gave us a good 1/2'' gap to slide the board behind . After the board was finished off The Mason dry patched the corners and it turned out great! :yes:


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks good. I would Gorilla tape some plastic up before I went any farther. There is some concrete stuff that comes in a tube you might want to try after it is painted.
If it aint too late ask the builder to make sure that you are done painting bofore the mason comes back to finish his wall. Lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Magic said:


> Looks good. I would Gorilla tape some plastic up before I went any further . There is some concrete stuff that comes in a tube you might want to try after it is painted.
> If it aint too late ask the builder to make sure that you are done painting before the mason comes back to finish his wall. Lol


Not my wall to paint!


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

moore said:


> This mason gave us a good 1/2'' gap to slide the board behind . After the board was finished off The Mason dry patched the corners and it turned out great! :yes:


That looks nice ! There was also a 1/2" gap here for the drywall to slide in on the ceiling fortunatly. 

Since the stone is about 3/4" thicker then the drywall im not sure if it look ok even patched. I feel like there needs to be something to transition the different thickness's smoothly .No mason here. Its a reno.Stone was existing from 1920. Tile work was my primary trade. If i were to do the patching it may be a little hard to match the old weathered grout from 1920.

ill post up a pic in a bit .I ran it by the HO and she likes my wood molding option since on the other side of the drywall (same wall) there is going to be another wood molding to transition into a different wall covering already. The drywall there is inset between the two.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

moore said:


> Not my wall to paint!


Was talking about fab's pics. You already know all the tricks


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

Heres the pics. I filled the voids around the stone so theres no voids now however if you notice the end of the stone wall is unfinished and ungrouted and the thickness of the stone sticks out further then the drywall. 

I can only think of maybe three options to make it look decent.

1 . grout the end of the stone maybe tapering over the drywall giving the stone a finished edge

2. Install a wood transition moulding after paint

3. Install another piece of drywall at the end bringing it to the same thickness and using a trim-tex decorative bead(dunno how that would look)







Any other options?


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

That doesnt look too bad why not chaulk it?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I couldn't find a pic FAB. Skip to the 4 min mark ! 







Have the mason dry patch It . They mix the mortar soft to where it will ball up in your hand . Then they tool it in and smooth it off.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Paint then grout and you will be golden.


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

Wow Moore thats a beautiful home . Tons of stone,mason must have had fun there !

You guys convinced me .I think ill go with the grouting(actually thinset) . Matching that old thinsets gonna be fun but iv done it before. A little white a little gray ,different ratios in a few different test pallets,let them dry and pick the closest one. 

thanks guys!


----------

